# Worried! Porphyrin or blood in urine!



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've had Gil and Gully since the 12th of august. 
they're nearly a year old.

I've found a tint of red and spots in one of their urine, and quite a bit of the red stuff by itself on a cardboard box in the cage.

While handling them both, checking for any strange oddities, large stains, open wounds, scratches or the stuff in and around all of their holes, I can't find anything! its so strange and I'm worried to death!

I'm speculating that it might be poor Gully because I found a little bit of it stained on his tail. 

other than the color, they both seem curious and active, and are eating and drinking.

I'm going to call the Vet as soon as I post this and get an opinion from them.

I really don't know much about UTI's, could it be that?
I don't know what the cause would be either.

thanks for any information you can give me on this. I appreciate it.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've just called the vet (two actually and I might call the third now), and I'm going to hopefully bring them in
tomorrow morning and run a few tests on Gulliver to see if it's a bladder infection. 

the lady I talked to said the whole thing will ring up to be around $90 
(with the office call, tests, and medication)

Well, at least it's affordable.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

oh, and I know that it's not porphyrin now. blood. which is scarier. :? 
I'm just waiting for my mom to get back from the grocery store to make an appointment. 
Man, I wish I wasn't so dependent on my parents.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I hear thats a sign of an internal tumor also so ask about that. And make sure you deal with a vet who knows alot about rats...


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

I hate this.
I tell my mum, she freaks out that its 90 dollars.
It shocked me when she asked how much it is to replace a rat.
and I thought she liked Gully!

God! I mean, I can totally afford 90 bucks, but my parents are being total lumps and ugh...I just hate how freaking stupid and un-sympathetic _just because they're rats._
I really really don't want anything to happen to him, I'd feel terrible for letting him down, and I'm already freaking out that it happened in the first place.
and I'd hate to rob Gilligan of his lifetime partner just because my parents are lazy.

and If it _is_ an internal tumor thats worse because I can't bear the thought of putting him to sleep.
a bladder infection should be a simple thing right? 
a trip to the vet, some tests, and some meds and everything will be ok.
But if I can't get him there because of my stupid parents, it could get worse and he could die from something so freaking simple and easily treated!
ughhhhh.

why the **** can't people understand that rats _aren't_ just dumb and unimportant animals?!


----------



## rightin2 (Aug 31, 2007)

because most are just ignorant. its the human condition - and it wont change. i feel the majority of people associate rats with sewers in nyc, or the plague, or whatever else has happened in the past that have given our ratties a bad rep. truth of the matter is theyre currently using rats in africa to detect landmines...a job NO OTHER animal is able to do as well. knowledge is really all it would take for a person to realize rats are valuable creatures, on top of being extremely intelligent, personable pets.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Tell them lives are NOT disposable and it's animal abuse to not treat an animal when they are sick despite the cost! It doesn't matter how much it is, you're breaking the law if you don't take care of the health of the animal.

Tell them it's your money, you WILL pay for it and the gas all they have to do is drive you. Tell them it won't cost them anything and it's your money and you are taking the RESPONSIBILITY of this animal in your own hands. All you need is a little help.

Is there anyone else willing to help you out? Perhaps a friend can give you a lift or you can take the bus?

If the dog or cat was bleeding.. would they just let THAT go? They are alive just like a dog and cat, the same thing. You have to care for them regardless or else you are abusing your animals.

I know you know this, just giveing you ideas to tell them.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

perhaps you could take a cab? or a bus?

if it is a bladder infection it is a simple antibiotic treatment. I always got vibramycin for fizzgig and a three week course of it did the trick. He was just really prone to them for some reason.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> perhaps you could take a cab? or a bus?
> 
> if it is a bladder infection it is a simple antibiotic treatment. I always got vibramycin for fizzgig and a three week course of it did the trick. He was just really prone to them for some reason.



AHHHHH fizzgig!! ROCK ON Dark Crystal!!!!


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the replies. 

I really hope its just the bladder deal.

but I'm not so sure that its gulliver that has it after all.
I saw him clamber down from the hammock, and take a pee right in front of me.
no blood in it at all in it! and both of them were as active as ever for playtime this evening.
its so confusing. :? 
I've checked them for stains around their exit holes a billion times and still no trace of anything.

no blood has appeared since this morning, but I will still pester my mom to no end to make an appointment.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Are they sneezing? Do they have penis plugs?

Do you use yesterdays news? I have found when putting my YN in fresh it has red spots on some of the pellets.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

they do sneeze a tiny bit. a few times a day.
and I find the urine spots on the fleece I use. even with a litter box, they don't seem to like to pee in it at all. (but yes I have YN)
I'm not exactly sure what a penis plug looks like. its it just a piece of matter lodged in the hole? is it visible? they looked normal and pink to me.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

A penis plug is something you would have to check for by pulling the sheath back (never had to do it myself) you might want to try sperating them for a day and putting them on white paper towels to better see the spots of blood. I would call and make the appointment yourself because this could be something more serious. Just go and make the appointment and then tell your mom she has one of two options either take you or you will call a cab. I would do a search on www.ratguide.com for penis plug and see for yourself what it is and everything I am still a bit fuzzy on the details.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

If I were you I'd put some paper towels down in the bath tub or somewhere that you can contain the rats for a short while and have them out one by one on the paper towels so you can see for sure who has the problem. This might also help you to see what the problem is more effectively.

As the others have said, though, you really do need to get whoever it is to the vets. Taxi, bus, whatever... just make sure you get them the care they need. I'm sorry your family are making this so hard for you.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

we took a trip to the Vet today. my aunt drove me.

when both rats peed at the doctor's office, the urine was a clear, regular yellow color. we did tests and found a trace amounts blood in them.
Gil has a briuse on his back, and he is on Metacam.
Both rats are on trimethoprim Sulfa for the infection.

well, I'm just glad that all the stress and whatnot is mostly gone. 

I'll get some frozen cranberries from the store and make some rattie smoothies for the guys and use paper towels to make sure I know where all the urine is.

we'll call on Tuesday to check in and two weeks later do another urine test to see if its gone.

all this was $114
I'm slightly broke. :wink: 

thanks for all your replies!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

OhBugger. said:


> all this was $114
> I'm slightly broke. :wink:


Welcome to the wonderful world of rat health!

But seriously, looks like it's a good thing you got them in since they found blood in their urine at the vets. Goes to show that sometimes even if symptoms seem to clear they can still be there and still need to be taken to the vets to ensure they are indeed gone.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

OhBugger. said:


> we took a trip to the Vet today. my aunt drove me.
> 
> when both rats peed at the doctor's office, the urine was a clear, regular yellow color. we did tests and found a trace amounts blood in them.
> Gil has a briuse on his back, and he is on Metacam.
> ...


What a relief! Sorry you're broke, but so pleased your ratlets are ok.


----------

